# Rocky Mountain Flow DJ frame.



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm in the market for new frame and I am looking at the Rocky Mountain Flow DJ frame. I can get it super cheap and I want some opinions on it. If you have one let know what you think. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## bloodfart (Apr 30, 2009)

Theyre much better than people will say, I wouldn't trust the reviews on this site.
I had one, my girl rides it now, its light and strong snappy as hell, lots of pop. The only issue I had was the geometry which is a little goofy, the bb is real low. Mine was too short because i had a small that i was too big for but i still loved it. If you wanna ride 24s get short cranks cuz its a low rider. The rocky mountain frame quality is very nice everything is chased and faced out of the box and the powder coat displays the weld quality, unlike paint powder coat will accentuate crappy welds rather than covering them up. For >$250 its definitely a good buy but i would get a bigger one the small is very short. why are the color choices always so gay tho?


----------



## sjsielen (Feb 20, 2006)

I have been riding this frame for about a month now:


__
https://flic.kr/p/3553407336

I truly love it. It's light, stiff in all the right places, and handles great. have to loosen the rear brake caliper to take off the rear wheel - no big deal though. I ride the 08 in medium which I picked up for $199 new from jensonusa.com


----------



## Madeye (May 20, 2009)

chainlove.com has one popping up quiet often right now... check it.


----------

